# Angeln auf Mallorca- wo und wie?



## Anglervater (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein paar Tips, wo/was man auf Mallorca angeln kann im Mittelmeer?
Mein Hauptinteresse gilt vor allem dem Brandungs- und Klippenangeln, weniger dem Schleppen vor der Küste (aber warum nicht, wenn jemand einen guten Tip hat).

Ein (gut sortiertes) Angelgeschäft habe ich auf Mallorca zwar gefunden, aber den Besitzer konnte ich wegen fehlender katalanischer Sprachkenntnisse nicht ausquetschen...  :-(

Vielen Dank für jeden Tip vorab!


----------



## fly-martin (7. Mai 2003)

schau mal mit der Suchfunktion nach Mallorce - wir hatten da schon einige Treads


----------



## Deichkind (7. Mai 2003)

*angelspots*

ich kann dir die gesamte westküste empfehlen. bin mindestens 2 mal im jahr dort und habe auch immer ne pieke dabei! sehr gute möglichkeiten findest du im bereich um Andratx! dort gibt es kleine, felsige buchten mit tiefem wasser die man aber auch gut erreichen kann ohne gleich ne bergziege zu sein. ansonsten findest du dort am auslauf der bucht und des hafen auch gute möglichkeiten für die brandungsrute. kleiner tipp: am wochenende gehen auch die ganzen spanier fischen, also wird es auf den guten spots auch mal eng! viel spass!
#h


----------



## Anglervater (13. Mai 2003)

*Schon mal 1000 Dank für die Tips!*

Dann  werde ich das bei meinem nächsten Mallorcabesuch nochmal probieren mit dem Angeln (vorher muß ich aber die Rute ersetzen lassen, die mir Hapag Loyd geschreddert hat).

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## DennisWojtinowski (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca- wo und wie?*

Weis jemand ob es in der nähe von cala murada einen hafen gibt wo man tagesfischtouren mid pilken oder ähnlichem mitmachen kann? danke im voraus an allee die mir weiterhelfen wollen


----------

